# The Black and White Hatchlings!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 1, 2008)

I hate to tell everyone this, but my wife has been helping me with my calender, and the dates are not right. the first clutch of black and whites was laid on May15th, they will be ready to hatch in 58-60 days, that puts them hatching around the 12th -14th of July. Man I am sorry about this, but that's the time line. She had the days off a few on the Extremes as well, they were due the 28th - 30th and the 30th - 32nd, but looking at the dates they are right on time and not early.


----------



## Jsharlan84 (Jul 1, 2008)

Uh huh, suuuure Bobby, you know you've just decided to keep the whole lot!  

Oh well, what can you do, things happen. I'm was a little disappointed since I've so been looking forward to my new buddy but no sense in letting it get to you since it can't be changed.

Still can't wait!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

Jsharlan84 said:


> Uh huh, suuuure Bobby, you know you've just decided to keep the whole lot!
> 
> Oh well, what can you do, things happen. I'm was a little disappointed since I've so been looking forward to my new buddy but no sense in letting it get to you since it can't be changed.
> 
> Still can't wait!



How well I know, I think I will man the calender from now on. :roll:


----------



## Gx3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Are the reds still on time?


----------



## leoares27 (Jul 2, 2008)

sure...blame it on the wife lol...
how is it we always are blamed for stuff...
haha...just kidding (kind of


----------



## burke0000 (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, we will forgive you for your calender mishap, just send us extreme giants instead and we will call it even. I WISH!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL, you guys are too funny, thats what makes this forum rock!!  

And the reds are on time, I looked and the dates are right on them, I must have been the one that logged them. J/K leoares27 :lol:


----------



## leoares27 (Jul 2, 2008)

haha, its all good. serious people are stuffy! Thats what I say!
make sure you post lots of lil baby pics when they do hatch!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

leoares27 said:


> haha, its all good. serious people are stuffy! Thats what I say!
> make sure you post lots of lil baby pics when they do hatch!



You bet ya!!


----------



## jor71 (Jul 10, 2008)

hey Bobby, on your website it shows they are hatching 8/12 and being shipped out on 8/28.

Is this the new date?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 10, 2008)

jor71 said:


> hey Bobby, on your website it shows they are hatching 8/12 and being shipped out on 8/28.
> 
> Is this the new date?



Yes Sir.


----------



## Jsharlan84 (Jul 10, 2008)

Shouldn't those dates be 7/12-14 hatching and 7/28 shipping?


----------



## jor71 (Jul 10, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> jor71 said:
> 
> 
> > hey Bobby, on your website it shows they are hatching 8/12 and being shipped out on 8/28.
> ...



 

Ever since I gave you the deposit a week and a half ago I have been going crazy waiting for our new family member......but like they say, good things come to those who wait.


----------



## CaseyUndead (Jul 11, 2008)

wait.. is it 7/12 or 8/12? 'cause you said July, but your site says August("8/12")?


----------

